# Postfix, Dovecot with SSL and TSL



## alexsc13 (Feb 2, 2011)

I would like to install Postfix with Dovecot using SSL and TSL. Additionally I would like to run policyd-weight and spamd or Spamassassin and use DKIM and SPF checks.

I have been looking over howto's for hours and tried several of them but they all seemd to have many flaws. Eventually I had it sort of working but the amount of packages installed by Spamassassin alone was crazy. Does SA really need all that stuff ? If so is there a more lightweight option like maybe spamd ?

I did remove all packages for a fresh start and would like to know a reliable tutorial, can anyone maybe link to a good and working tutorial ?

Also, I was thinking about using greylisting but I am not to sure how good that is, from what I read so far most mail clients will try to send the mail again in a very short time but from for example google mail you can wait up to a day to get an email because of all the different IP's their mailservers use ?


----------



## noyan (Feb 2, 2011)

this link help to you http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=4, i think...


----------



## vand777 (Feb 2, 2011)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=121772&postcount=2


----------



## alexsc13 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the links, I would prefer a Tutorial without the usage of MYSQL or PostgreSQL. Anyone got a good one ?


----------



## osman (Feb 6, 2011)

Spmassassin needs a lot of perl modules, and a lot of them are mandatory.

Try installing spamassassin from source and you will see the list of like 12 perl modules but every module is dependent on a lot of other perl modules so on a newly installed system you might need like 40 perl modules.

Thats why you see all that info when it installs the perl modules from ports.

Regards
usman


----------

